# can excess protein cause hind leg swelling?



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Where does she live? In a stall, small paddock, pasture, etc? It sounds like she stocked up.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

OP stated she is stalled at night, but out on 5 acres during the day.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Then it sounds like she's stocking up.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, looked exactly like a classic stocked up case, but since she is out during the day on her pasture... which is dry lot basically ( Colorado prairie in winter)... can't figure out why she would stock up. 

She is a very conditioned four year old, typically ridden four to six times a week for between 45min to an hour ...


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe she just wasn't moving around out there... Also, some horses just swell easier than others – Mudpie's one of those horses. Is there any heat in her legs?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Little bit of heat in one yesterday, no heat today.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm... It honestly sounds like just plain ol' stocking up!

I don't think that excess protein causes hind leg swelling... the only experience I've had with excess protein was when Mudpie almost foundered because he was getting free choice alfalfa in a small paddock with no exercise... :| There was no swelling then, and he's one of those horses that just swells really easily.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

As I read through, i am thinking that maybe the significant decrease in exercise contributed to her swelling? 

Frustrating as I have a big show coming up next month and I am afraid to stress her legs... its supposed to snow the next few days so i will keep the exercise light and monitor her closely.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, excess protein can cause hind leg swelling. It is a very common cause.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I cut back her grain when i saw her legs, so if that was it hopefully we wont see it again... she has never has any swellings so this threw me.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Is this an older horse?

Kidney problems and heart problems can both exhibit with stocking up. Excess protein requires that a horse drink more water to metabolize it through their kidneys. [It is excreted as ammonia in the urine.] 

Usually hind legs stock up first, then front legs and finally lower abdomen. If lowering the amount of protein fed does not help, I would have a Vet check for congestive heart failure, heart valve problems or diminished kidney function.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

She just turned four. Hoping we caught and corrected problem early enough to avoid any further problems. Hoping she looks good tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

